# My Workshop Remodel



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

*In With The New Year - Out With The Old Shop*

Now that the Christmas gifts are done, and the weather is nice enough (it is so nice here that I dropped the top on the car for a long drive on Sunday) it is time for a major layout change to my workshop. I plan on moving just about everything including a couple of walls, running new electrical, building a long workbench (about 14 feet long) against one wall, putting in some new storage cabinets and pegboard, and building a storage loft above the garage door.

I don't have to worry about what the Wife will say for three months or so because our Daughter just had a Son and the Wife is out of town until about March or April helping out in upstate New York. Our Daughter is a Combat Medic in the Army and her husband is a full time chef so they need someone that can be there for them.

I will be blogging about the changes as they occur mainly to help keep me on task, if I feel I need to post the progress it will make me move it along at a proper rate. So follow along with me as I make the changes if you wish, and if you don't wish that is fine too, just let me pretend that someone is tracking my progress!

I am including some before photos and all I ask is that you do not throw me off the LumberJocks site for having an extremely messy and cluttered shop.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

OttoH said:


> *In With The New Year - Out With The Old Shop*
> 
> Now that the Christmas gifts are done, and the weather is nice enough (it is so nice here that I dropped the top on the car for a long drive on Sunday) it is time for a major layout change to my workshop. I plan on moving just about everything including a couple of walls, running new electrical, building a long workbench (about 14 feet long) against one wall, putting in some new storage cabinets and pegboard, and building a storage loft above the garage door.
> 
> ...


I'm watching you!!!!


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

OttoH said:


> *In With The New Year - Out With The Old Shop*
> 
> Now that the Christmas gifts are done, and the weather is nice enough (it is so nice here that I dropped the top on the car for a long drive on Sunday) it is time for a major layout change to my workshop. I plan on moving just about everything including a couple of walls, running new electrical, building a long workbench (about 14 feet long) against one wall, putting in some new storage cabinets and pegboard, and building a storage loft above the garage door.
> 
> ...


Wow! Three months without the wife. That made me chuckle, because my wife returned home to Ukraine for three weeks last year, and I proudly announced to her that I did not make one mistake while she was gone. She seemed skeptical.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

OttoH said:


> *In With The New Year - Out With The Old Shop*
> 
> Now that the Christmas gifts are done, and the weather is nice enough (it is so nice here that I dropped the top on the car for a long drive on Sunday) it is time for a major layout change to my workshop. I plan on moving just about everything including a couple of walls, running new electrical, building a long workbench (about 14 feet long) against one wall, putting in some new storage cabinets and pegboard, and building a storage loft above the garage door.
> 
> ...


Nice to have before and after pics.
Fun to watch.

Steve


----------



## rmoore (Mar 9, 2011)

OttoH said:


> *In With The New Year - Out With The Old Shop*
> 
> Now that the Christmas gifts are done, and the weather is nice enough (it is so nice here that I dropped the top on the car for a long drive on Sunday) it is time for a major layout change to my workshop. I plan on moving just about everything including a couple of walls, running new electrical, building a long workbench (about 14 feet long) against one wall, putting in some new storage cabinets and pegboard, and building a storage loft above the garage door.
> 
> ...


I'll be watching, too. Maybe you'll give me some incentive to clean and organize my mess.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

OttoH said:


> *In With The New Year - Out With The Old Shop*
> 
> Now that the Christmas gifts are done, and the weather is nice enough (it is so nice here that I dropped the top on the car for a long drive on Sunday) it is time for a major layout change to my workshop. I plan on moving just about everything including a couple of walls, running new electrical, building a long workbench (about 14 feet long) against one wall, putting in some new storage cabinets and pegboard, and building a storage loft above the garage door.
> 
> ...


So that is the old… now for the new…. looking forward to the cleanup…;p;
LOL


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

OttoH said:


> *In With The New Year - Out With The Old Shop*
> 
> Now that the Christmas gifts are done, and the weather is nice enough (it is so nice here that I dropped the top on the car for a long drive on Sunday) it is time for a major layout change to my workshop. I plan on moving just about everything including a couple of walls, running new electrical, building a long workbench (about 14 feet long) against one wall, putting in some new storage cabinets and pegboard, and building a storage loft above the garage door.
> 
> ...


Otto if you trip and fall, it's all over bud!!!!!


----------



## blu0ne (Jan 2, 2012)

OttoH said:


> *In With The New Year - Out With The Old Shop*
> 
> Now that the Christmas gifts are done, and the weather is nice enough (it is so nice here that I dropped the top on the car for a long drive on Sunday) it is time for a major layout change to my workshop. I plan on moving just about everything including a couple of walls, running new electrical, building a long workbench (about 14 feet long) against one wall, putting in some new storage cabinets and pegboard, and building a storage loft above the garage door.
> 
> ...


Where's Waldo?


----------



## wolflrv (Nov 28, 2011)

OttoH said:


> *In With The New Year - Out With The Old Shop*
> 
> Now that the Christmas gifts are done, and the weather is nice enough (it is so nice here that I dropped the top on the car for a long drive on Sunday) it is time for a major layout change to my workshop. I plan on moving just about everything including a couple of walls, running new electrical, building a long workbench (about 14 feet long) against one wall, putting in some new storage cabinets and pegboard, and building a storage loft above the garage door.
> 
> ...


Looks quite a bit like my shop did earlier this summer. I tore it apart and reorganized every tool, part, nut, bolt and screw. Removed all the trash and "doesn't belong in the shop" stuff and now have a great workshop! It took several months of sorting and organizing, but it's worth it in the end! My next phase will be to start building in workspace and storage space, now that I have a good idea of what I really have and use.

Keep up the good work and it will pay off and look awesome in the end. You've got really good space there to work with, so good luck with the hoggin'...LOL!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

OttoH said:


> *In With The New Year - Out With The Old Shop*
> 
> Now that the Christmas gifts are done, and the weather is nice enough (it is so nice here that I dropped the top on the car for a long drive on Sunday) it is time for a major layout change to my workshop. I plan on moving just about everything including a couple of walls, running new electrical, building a long workbench (about 14 feet long) against one wall, putting in some new storage cabinets and pegboard, and building a storage loft above the garage door.
> 
> ...


This looks like uh,,,,a good start Otto or should I say good starting point? My shop isn't much better. I will follow along to encourage your efforts and to maybe pick up some good organizing ideas along the way. You are a brave man. I don't think I could survive 3 or 4 months on my own without the wife to tell me what to do, when to do it and how to do it.


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

*The Cleanup Has Begun*

First of all I would like to say thank you to everyone for the comments on the first blog, they have helped give me the nudge I need to get this project underway properly.

I have started on the first phase of the workshop remodel, the cleanup. It is my intention to clean up the entire shop before I start moving things out to do the remodel. I have been cleaning and sorting for about a total of 6 hours these past two evenings and I am feeling pretty good about the progress I have made. If I hit it hard on Friday I can probably be finished with the cleanup and then I can start moving things out on Saturday.

On Wednesday I took a trip at lunch time to the Woodcraft store which is 1 1/2 miles from the office and picked up a few books on workshop setup, workbench construction, and space saving tips. Next week when I leave my son and the dog at home as I go off on a business trip I will have plenty of time to go through the books and start to put together a solid plan for the shop layout.

Here are a few more photos of the shop with the bit of cleaning and sorting I have done.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

OttoH said:


> *The Cleanup Has Begun*
> 
> First of all I would like to say thank you to everyone for the comments on the first blog, they have helped give me the nudge I need to get this project underway properly.
> 
> ...


Looking good so far!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

OttoH said:


> *The Cleanup Has Begun*
> 
> First of all I would like to say thank you to everyone for the comments on the first blog, they have helped give me the nudge I need to get this project underway properly.
> 
> ...


You showed me yours…...

Now, I'll show you "MINE"!!!

Shame on ALL of you! Get your mind out of the gutter everyone!
I'm talking about my *"Basement Dungeon to Woodworkers Lair"* Blog. It will chronical & document my progress (or lack there of) of my basement shop setup. Not much progress yet, but seeing others work on their shops is providing the neccessary motivation (read as GUILT) to complete my shop setup!

OttoH, Good luck on the "re-inventing" of your shop.


----------



## wolflrv (Nov 28, 2011)

OttoH said:


> *The Cleanup Has Begun*
> 
> First of all I would like to say thank you to everyone for the comments on the first blog, they have helped give me the nudge I need to get this project underway properly.
> 
> ...


I can see progress!!

Besides all the standard workshop organization books, I'd also highly recommend Tom Clark's Practical Shop Cabinets book. I found after reading over a dozen workshop type books, that most of the options were small or assumed you only owned 5 hand tools. Tom's approach works very well and is more geared to those of us, who have huge amounts of stuff and need it organized well. They are also very inexpensive to build and he ships the book very quickly.


----------



## Freakazoid (Oct 17, 2010)

OttoH said:


> *The Cleanup Has Begun*
> 
> First of all I would like to say thank you to everyone for the comments on the first blog, they have helped give me the nudge I need to get this project underway properly.
> 
> ...


You may want to check out this website: http://www.artofwoodshopdesign.com/

I found it very thought provoking and useful.


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

*Bringing the Tao of Pooh to My Shop*

One of my favorite books is The Tao Of Pooh by Benjamin Hoff, in it he uses Winnie The Pooh as an example of the perfect uncarved block. That is what I am attempting to do in my shop, make it the perfect uncarved block so that I do not have anything that will lead me to doing the layout in a way that was done before. I want to be able to think of new possibilities and not be conformed to the past.

In order to do this I spent the day working on the front half of my shop, I think I have made major strides in cleaning the canvas, I am extremely tired, but pleasantly pleased with the results of 9 hours of work. Tomorrow is Sunday, the day of rest, and I believe I have earned all the rest that I can get, so I will place the shop on hold until next weekend when I return from my business trip and then continue with the back half of the shop.

I want to thank everyone for the tips that they have sent to me or have placed in the comments. A special thanks to Wolflrv for bringing Tom Clark's book Practical Shop Cabinets to my attention, it looks like one that will be well worth getting to help me get ideas in the redesign of my shop.


----------



## wolflrv (Nov 28, 2011)

OttoH said:


> *Bringing the Tao of Pooh to My Shop*
> 
> One of my favorite books is The Tao Of Pooh by Benjamin Hoff, in it he uses Winnie The Pooh as an example of the perfect uncarved block. That is what I am attempting to do in my shop, make it the perfect uncarved block so that I do not have anything that will lead me to doing the layout in a way that was done before. I want to be able to think of new possibilities and not be conformed to the past.
> 
> ...


That's a nice blank slate there to work with!! Showing much progress! It's really liberating to get to start and work from scratch and build in what you want.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

OttoH said:


> *Bringing the Tao of Pooh to My Shop*
> 
> One of my favorite books is The Tao Of Pooh by Benjamin Hoff, in it he uses Winnie The Pooh as an example of the perfect uncarved block. That is what I am attempting to do in my shop, make it the perfect uncarved block so that I do not have anything that will lead me to doing the layout in a way that was done before. I want to be able to think of new possibilities and not be conformed to the past.
> 
> ...


You have tons of potental for an incredible shop there!


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

*Preparing For The Floor*

Work has kept me out of my shop for the past couple of weeks, but I was able to get in there on Saturday and Sunday to work on preparing the shop for the new floor. I will be putting in a raised floor consisting of Pressure Treated 2×4's, Foam Insulation, followed by a 6 mil sheet of plastic, and topped off with ¾ inch plywood. The 2×4's will be glued and nailed to the concrete.

The clean out of the shop was a big task but the nice thing about getting most of the items out of the shop is that I will not be influenced by them as I continue to tweak my layout design.

Since our youngest boy is away at college, I have hired one of his friends to come and help me with the remodel. We will be getting the rest of the flooring materials on Tuesday evening and work on installing it Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday evenings. Then on Saturday we will tear down the existing wall and replace it with a much sturdier wall. If time permits I hope to get started on the tool island that will house most of my large tools (table saw, radial arm saw, band saw, drill press, etc…)

I am starting off with a before picture and then some of how the shop looks today.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

OttoH said:


> *Preparing For The Floor*
> 
> Work has kept me out of my shop for the past couple of weeks, but I was able to get in there on Saturday and Sunday to work on preparing the shop for the new floor. I will be putting in a raised floor consisting of Pressure Treated 2×4's, Foam Insulation, followed by a 6 mil sheet of plastic, and topped off with ¾ inch plywood. The 2×4's will be glued and nailed to the concrete.
> 
> ...


Did you have a garage sale and forget to invite me?


> Where did all that stuff go


?


----------



## THETXWW (Jan 10, 2012)

OttoH said:


> *Preparing For The Floor*
> 
> Work has kept me out of my shop for the past couple of weeks, but I was able to get in there on Saturday and Sunday to work on preparing the shop for the new floor. I will be putting in a raised floor consisting of Pressure Treated 2×4's, Foam Insulation, followed by a 6 mil sheet of plastic, and topped off with ¾ inch plywood. The 2×4's will be glued and nailed to the concrete.
> 
> ...


That is a huge difference! looking nice, excited to see where it goes from here.


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

OttoH said:


> *Preparing For The Floor*
> 
> Work has kept me out of my shop for the past couple of weeks, but I was able to get in there on Saturday and Sunday to work on preparing the shop for the new floor. I will be putting in a raised floor consisting of Pressure Treated 2×4's, Foam Insulation, followed by a 6 mil sheet of plastic, and topped off with ¾ inch plywood. The 2×4's will be glued and nailed to the concrete.
> 
> ...


Well you know Matt, the great thing about being empty nesters is that there are all these spare rooms in the house to hold the overflow until it is time to put it back into the shop. Just as long as the kid's don't come home for a visit before I get the remodel done!


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

OttoH said:


> *Preparing For The Floor*
> 
> Work has kept me out of my shop for the past couple of weeks, but I was able to get in there on Saturday and Sunday to work on preparing the shop for the new floor. I will be putting in a raised floor consisting of Pressure Treated 2×4's, Foam Insulation, followed by a 6 mil sheet of plastic, and topped off with ¾ inch plywood. The 2×4's will be glued and nailed to the concrete.
> 
> ...


Do you still try to get cars in on occassion or is it strictly workshop now? I have a garage workshop and the floor does not drain well. Wonder if I could do something like that and still get away with pulling vehicles in at times? Guessing not.


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

*I Am Floored!*

Okay, the title is a bad pun I admit it, but I am really happy with the way the workshop remodel is progressing. We have the floor installed, the floor is made up of pressure treated 2×4's filled in between with foam insulation, covered with 6 mil plastic and topped off with ¾ inch tongue and groove floor panels. The machines are being moved about to determine which setup I want for the tool island that I am going to build around the big equipment. The island will be 11 feet in length and 6 feet in width. Once I decide on where everything is going to go, it will be time to build the island and bring all of the work surfaces to the same level, that will be the tricky part getting the radial arms saw, table saw, band saw, and drill press all at the same height.

Once again, here is the before photo and some photos of how it looks now.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

OttoH said:


> *I Am Floored!*
> 
> Okay, the title is a bad pun I admit it, but I am really happy with the way the workshop remodel is progressing. We have the floor installed, the floor is made up of pressure treated 2×4's filled in between with foam insulation, covered with 6 mil plastic and topped off with ¾ inch tongue and groove floor panels. The machines are being moved about to determine which setup I want for the tool island that I am going to build around the big equipment. The island will be 11 feet in length and 6 feet in width. Once I decide on where everything is going to go, it will be time to build the island and bring all of the work surfaces to the same level, that will be the tricky part getting the radial arms saw, table saw, band saw, and drill press all at the same height.
> 
> Once again, here is the before photo and some photos of how it looks now.


Now this is looking good…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

OttoH said:


> *I Am Floored!*
> 
> Okay, the title is a bad pun I admit it, but I am really happy with the way the workshop remodel is progressing. We have the floor installed, the floor is made up of pressure treated 2×4's filled in between with foam insulation, covered with 6 mil plastic and topped off with ¾ inch tongue and groove floor panels. The machines are being moved about to determine which setup I want for the tool island that I am going to build around the big equipment. The island will be 11 feet in length and 6 feet in width. Once I decide on where everything is going to go, it will be time to build the island and bring all of the work surfaces to the same level, that will be the tricky part getting the radial arms saw, table saw, band saw, and drill press all at the same height.
> 
> Once again, here is the before photo and some photos of how it looks now.


You have saws in your living room .LOL wow that's nice.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

OttoH said:


> *I Am Floored!*
> 
> Okay, the title is a bad pun I admit it, but I am really happy with the way the workshop remodel is progressing. We have the floor installed, the floor is made up of pressure treated 2×4's filled in between with foam insulation, covered with 6 mil plastic and topped off with ¾ inch tongue and groove floor panels. The machines are being moved about to determine which setup I want for the tool island that I am going to build around the big equipment. The island will be 11 feet in length and 6 feet in width. Once I decide on where everything is going to go, it will be time to build the island and bring all of the work surfaces to the same level, that will be the tricky part getting the radial arms saw, table saw, band saw, and drill press all at the same height.
> 
> Once again, here is the before photo and some photos of how it looks now.


Wow thats really nice! Congrats to you!!!!!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

OttoH said:


> *I Am Floored!*
> 
> Okay, the title is a bad pun I admit it, but I am really happy with the way the workshop remodel is progressing. We have the floor installed, the floor is made up of pressure treated 2×4's filled in between with foam insulation, covered with 6 mil plastic and topped off with ¾ inch tongue and groove floor panels. The machines are being moved about to determine which setup I want for the tool island that I am going to build around the big equipment. The island will be 11 feet in length and 6 feet in width. Once I decide on where everything is going to go, it will be time to build the island and bring all of the work surfaces to the same level, that will be the tricky part getting the radial arms saw, table saw, band saw, and drill press all at the same height.
> 
> Once again, here is the before photo and some photos of how it looks now.


Whats this concept of floor you talk of… lol be the man and just have a dirt floor like me… bwahahaha…. *sigh *(floor wood be nice tho)

looks great…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

OttoH said:


> *I Am Floored!*
> 
> Okay, the title is a bad pun I admit it, but I am really happy with the way the workshop remodel is progressing. We have the floor installed, the floor is made up of pressure treated 2×4's filled in between with foam insulation, covered with 6 mil plastic and topped off with ¾ inch tongue and groove floor panels. The machines are being moved about to determine which setup I want for the tool island that I am going to build around the big equipment. The island will be 11 feet in length and 6 feet in width. Once I decide on where everything is going to go, it will be time to build the island and bring all of the work surfaces to the same level, that will be the tricky part getting the radial arms saw, table saw, band saw, and drill press all at the same height.
> 
> Once again, here is the before photo and some photos of how it looks now.


Yeah boy!!!!


----------



## THETXWW (Jan 10, 2012)

OttoH said:


> *I Am Floored!*
> 
> Okay, the title is a bad pun I admit it, but I am really happy with the way the workshop remodel is progressing. We have the floor installed, the floor is made up of pressure treated 2×4's filled in between with foam insulation, covered with 6 mil plastic and topped off with ¾ inch tongue and groove floor panels. The machines are being moved about to determine which setup I want for the tool island that I am going to build around the big equipment. The island will be 11 feet in length and 6 feet in width. Once I decide on where everything is going to go, it will be time to build the island and bring all of the work surfaces to the same level, that will be the tricky part getting the radial arms saw, table saw, band saw, and drill press all at the same height.
> 
> Once again, here is the before photo and some photos of how it looks now.


What a difference that makes! looking good.


----------



## wolflrv (Nov 28, 2011)

OttoH said:


> *I Am Floored!*
> 
> Okay, the title is a bad pun I admit it, but I am really happy with the way the workshop remodel is progressing. We have the floor installed, the floor is made up of pressure treated 2×4's filled in between with foam insulation, covered with 6 mil plastic and topped off with ¾ inch tongue and groove floor panels. The machines are being moved about to determine which setup I want for the tool island that I am going to build around the big equipment. The island will be 11 feet in length and 6 feet in width. Once I decide on where everything is going to go, it will be time to build the island and bring all of the work surfaces to the same level, that will be the tricky part getting the radial arms saw, table saw, band saw, and drill press all at the same height.
> 
> Once again, here is the before photo and some photos of how it looks now.


Awesome job! You are sure git-n-r-done!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

OttoH said:


> *I Am Floored!*
> 
> Okay, the title is a bad pun I admit it, but I am really happy with the way the workshop remodel is progressing. We have the floor installed, the floor is made up of pressure treated 2×4's filled in between with foam insulation, covered with 6 mil plastic and topped off with ¾ inch tongue and groove floor panels. The machines are being moved about to determine which setup I want for the tool island that I am going to build around the big equipment. The island will be 11 feet in length and 6 feet in width. Once I decide on where everything is going to go, it will be time to build the island and bring all of the work surfaces to the same level, that will be the tricky part getting the radial arms saw, table saw, band saw, and drill press all at the same height.
> 
> Once again, here is the before photo and some photos of how it looks now.


Wonderful Otto! Nothing looks better than a shop without sawdust on the floor. This is going to be one fine shop to work in. So you are floored and I'm depressed thinking about the messy state of my own shop right now. I'm sure you will be spending a lot of pleasant time in your improved out there.


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

*No Tool Is An Island Unto Itself*

Well I have come quite a long way since the last posting that I did to the blog. Work had gotten hectic once more and I did not have the time I needed to devote to fitting out the shop.

I built an island around four of the tools that are too big or too heavy to move around. My table saw, radial arm saw, band saw, and mortising machine are part of the center workshop island. I also have an out feed work table behind the table saw that is 42" deep and 72" long. When I built the island I used 3" screws to join the 2×4 frame together and 2" Kreg pocket hole screws to screw each leg to the floor, this island / bench is not going anywhere, it is rock solid. Under the workbench is going to all be wood storage and I have started filling it up already. The empty area between the table saw rails are reserved for a router lift.

I built a two level work area against the wall by the overhead door that holds my CNC machine, drill press, and spindle sander. I plan on making some roll out storage that will go under the work area to gain the most out of the space.

I have my buffing and sharpening systems on the cabinets against the wall adjacent to the interior of the house and have added two French cleats to the wall. I will be building tool cabinets and other storage systems that will hang on these cleats to help in keeping my tools organized.

I still have a long way to go in finishing up the workshop, but it is now in a useable condition.

Once more I am starting with my before picture and then some of how the shop looks now.


----------



## THETXWW (Jan 10, 2012)

OttoH said:


> *No Tool Is An Island Unto Itself*
> 
> Well I have come quite a long way since the last posting that I did to the blog. Work had gotten hectic once more and I did not have the time I needed to devote to fitting out the shop.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Makes me think that an island like this may work in my new shop. Congrats on completion!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

OttoH said:


> *No Tool Is An Island Unto Itself*
> 
> Well I have come quite a long way since the last posting that I did to the blog. Work had gotten hectic once more and I did not have the time I needed to devote to fitting out the shop.
> 
> ...


i think im dizzy … i bet itll reduce the amount of back and forth from one corner of the shop to the other .. less walkin more woodworkin. I like it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

OttoH said:


> *No Tool Is An Island Unto Itself*
> 
> Well I have come quite a long way since the last posting that I did to the blog. Work had gotten hectic once more and I did not have the time I needed to devote to fitting out the shop.
> 
> ...


That is quite the transformation! It must be rewarding working in there, knowing what you did to get to where it is now.

I'm in the throws of setting up my first shop. It has still got a looooong way to go, but it is usable. So, I know you are feeling justifiably proud of your progress.

Thanks for sharing your workshop metamorphosis!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

OttoH said:


> *No Tool Is An Island Unto Itself*
> 
> Well I have come quite a long way since the last posting that I did to the blog. Work had gotten hectic once more and I did not have the time I needed to devote to fitting out the shop.
> 
> ...


This looks like a wondrous transformation Otto, really well organized. I love the 'island' idea, and also your cabinets along the wall. Only one small thing I might change would be to spin the bandsaw 90degrees so that the infeed side would take longer boards. Congrats on your successful update. I'm sure you must be enjoying your woodworking a lot more now.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

OttoH said:


> *No Tool Is An Island Unto Itself*
> 
> Well I have come quite a long way since the last posting that I did to the blog. Work had gotten hectic once more and I did not have the time I needed to devote to fitting out the shop.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! hey that is great…. I have seen this done before but not this well done. I can't work to well in area that is a pain to find a flat spot, looks like you have several. Thanks for sharing.


----------

